# new little baby puffer



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

he was was so skinny at the pet store that i got him like 1/2 off
but im prity good at getting my fish nice and fat
hes 3'' give or take
was 1 1/2'' give or take when i got him

what do you think?

if i put more green in the tank will his green/yellow come out?
or does that come with age?
in 1 of the pics you can see a crayfish. yea that gown now lol
he loves them
i feed worms,shrimp,crayfish,and yesterday he ate dried plankton


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

fisher said:


> he was was so skinny at the pet store that i got him like 1/2 off
> but im prity good at getting my fish nice and fat
> hes 3'' give or take
> was 1 1/2'' give or take when i got him
> ...


Nice little puffer, my first puffer is coming tomorrow, he's 6". 
How big can this one get? Around 6"?

Here's a little video of mine http://media.putfile.com/suvatti_feeding 
*** Live feeding, Not for weak stomachs ***


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice fish man i dont know much about puffers how much do they acutally puff out or is it not often at all.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Nice baby fahaka. Are you planning on upgrading your tank when he gets larger?


----------



## Pangasius (Oct 20, 2006)

They dont puff out much unless the feel threatned,or sometimes they do puff up when i catch them in a net in work. Hellish fin nippers tho.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Doesnt it need more stuff in the tank to stay active?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

KiGrind said:


> Doesnt it need more stuff in the tank to stay active?


Nah, the tank looks fine. Plus this is a Fahaka and will get pretty large. It will soon need all the swimming room it can get.

What size is that tank?
FYI - this puffer will eventually require a 125 gallon as they get 14" + in size.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice puffer, I'm trying to find somewhere around me or online I can get a Fahaka.=(


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I'm going to get me some dwarf puffeys for my extra 10g tank. Might be my first planted tank too.


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks

hes in a 50gal 18x18x36
that will be good enough for him for now
when he gets like 8'' i will decied if i want to keep him or sell him


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

Still looks skinny. How long ago did you get him? You're only counting the body and not the tail, right?

I hope that it doesn't have any kind of disease because it looks pretty pale. Did you treat it for disease and parasites?

Mine doesn't have a lot of green in the tank, but its fully colored with bright yellow and dark red when he's in the bad mood and bright read when he's happy(2.5 inches now). I have crush white gravel (really small almost like sand), a few fake plants, and 2 pieces of drift woods in the tank.

Worm has a lot of disease and parasite. People feed worm, but I only give my fahaka the safe stuffs, such as, half shell clams that has been dipped in proteins, shrimps, ghost shrimps, crabs, and crawfish.

I like the background paper. Hope that your puffer is healthy and that you'll see the color soon!


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

im counting all of him

nop i did not treat for anything

do you have any pics that i can see? that would be cool. i need some tank idas

when i first got him i had him in a tank with black gravel
and he was very dark and blochy. like he was trying to blend in

thats y when i moved him i put him in wight gravel
so i dont think hes sick (but i could be wrong)

if you think he is skinny now you should have seen him when i got him

like 3 to 5 weeks ago

and i have heard people say bad stuff abought worms and them having disease and parasite and stuff. but i never had a prob
there quick easy and my fish love them

you just need to take all the dirt(poop) out of them so your tank stays clean

yea i like the backround to with all the differnt colors

what kinda crabs do you buy? how much do they $$$?

thanks

i just took thes to show size


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

I buy the small crabs from petco/petsmart. I don't remember the name; there are two types. The price range for each is $1.99 - $3.49; however, you can also buy the small frozen crabs from the supermarket.

I read somewhere that the puffer fish are wild caught, and so some will have disease. One of the signs of disease is if they're skinny.

It's awesome that you double its size in that short amount of time. Mine grew 0.5 inch in the body length over 4 weeks because he was picky the first couple of weeks.

I would love to take some pictures of my fahaka; unfortunately, my camera on the phone broke recently. So, I'm in the process of getting a digital camera.







I personally don't like anything sharp, such as, rocks in the tank because the it could scratch/cut/injure the fish's body, eyes, or fins. I know. I know that I'm an overprotected freak


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Keep an eye on his poo. If it's whiteish or almost clear, then you'll need to treat him for parasites. Mine came in with worms and didn't start putting on good weight until I treat it. After that it grew about an inch a month!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice pickup!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, ur fahakas dinky in size. that thing will need a 120-125g in a couple years. urs doesnt show much color right now because it's young and it's probably stressed out right now.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

how much are they.....and how can i get one


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

The pet kingdom in san diego by the 8 and rosecrans exit currently has one that is about 6" long for $100.00 It's pretty mean and will attempt to bite your finger when you touch the glass with your finger. Pretty awesome!

I got mine for $20, but add $30 for gas and 7hrs on the road.


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

My has arrived camera, yesterday. Here are the pics of the little guy. He's kind sad right now because I haven't been paying attention to him lately. The light quality is poor with the flash option on the camera without tank light. I hope that yours has improved in color.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pickup on the fahaka. They are a blast and loads of personality. I wouldn't get too attached to his tankmates though. . . .


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

great looking puffer......................


----------

